# A few photos of my work



## jaor (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello, 

I recently joined this forum and thought I would also share some of my photography work. Advice is welcomed!

I use a Nikon D300 and I only have the stock 18-105mm lens and Nikkor 50mm prime lens

Night-11_2 by ja_ralleca, on Flickr

Classic_Night-31-2 by ja_ralleca, on Flickr

PS4-16 by ja_ralleca, on Flickr

Longwood_Garden-2 by ja_ralleca, on Flickr

Philly-12 by ja_ralleca, on Flickr

Vicki_-)-8 by ja_ralleca, on Flickr

2013-07-28 17.36.23 by ja_ralleca, on Flickr


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Wonderful photography. When it comes to taking pictures I'm no where, but I love looking at good photography. This is wonderful.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You have some great composition going on in these.. I love the butterfly!

D


----------



## jaor (Apr 24, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> Wonderful photography. When it comes to taking pictures I'm no where, but I love looking at good photography. This is wonderful.


Thanks! I am not as knowledgeable with photography as I am with drawing, but it is easy to learn fast.



Bushcraftonfire said:


> You have some great composition going on in these.. I love the butterfly!
> 
> D


Thank you, the butterfly photo is one of my favorites.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't know much about photography, but I love these photos.
Really well done.


----------



## jaor (Apr 24, 2015)

cjm1972 said:


> I don't know much about photography, but I love these photos.
> Really well done.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

*Photograpy*

Wonderful photography. You can improve your photography techniques and skills by exploring different artists blogs and sites.
source : (LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR. YOU MAY CONTACT INDIVIDUAL PRIVATELY FOR LINK.)


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Traffic...

Welcome to the forum. Please when you respond don't use the quote unless you are directly quoting something.. To repost all of Jaor's pictures is horrible bandwidth usage. Thanks for your great comment though!

D


----------



## Robyn (Jul 15, 2015)

Great work and inspirational techniques. I am no where near this good myself.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I'm fascinated by photography, but haven't ever owned a good enough camera to take those really awesome shots. 
My fave are the butterfly and the PlayStation.


----------

